# Pet insurance



## Lovlee (Jul 13, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a good insurance plan in the US? He has a month free of Trupanion, but I hear good things about Nationwide.


----------



## PinDave (Jul 1, 2020)

Personally, I like to take the premium I would pay for pet insurance every month, and put it in a special savings account. It adds up, and hopefully I don’t have to use it. With pet insurance, the money is definitely spent.

I’m not saying this philosophy is for everyone... insurance is peace of mind.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

PinDave said:


> Personally, I like to take the premium I would pay for pet insurance every month, and put it in a special savings account. It adds up, and hopefully I don’t have to use it. With pet insurance, the money is definitely spent.
> 
> I’m not saying this philosophy is for everyone... insurance is peace of mind.


Interesting, i have the same philosophy. The down side is that if you are at the beginning of your saving cycle and something big happens (with vizslas that is not uncommon given their drive and energy level) you may not have enough set aside yet to cover it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I thought the same way until 4 years ago. We had already spent a couple of thousand on the dogs that year. I try not to keep track of what they cost me. Then in July it was $11000. try to save Lucy. I had a small surgery the next week, and then knee surgery a couple of months later.
My mind went to thinking. What if something major happened to one off the other dogs? 
So with my next dog Shine, I put insurance on her. Before she was 2 years old, her medical bills have been over $5000. That is just 2 major things happening. I don't keep up with the small stuff. They have paid out a lot more on her, than I've paid in. Even if it wasn't that way. I wouldn't the $46 a month, I pay in premiums.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry I didn't mention the insurance company. It's Healthy Paws insurance. It only covers accidents, and illness. I went with this one, because there is no cap on what they will pay out. Some of the others had caps at $5000, and $10000. If you changed insurance companies at that point, a lot could be considered preexisting, and not covered.


----------



## mtnbkr (Jul 12, 2018)

I have Healthy Paws, too, and I’ve been happy with them.


----------



## ones66 (Dec 1, 2021)

The number of companies is huge, and to keep the competition high, you will most likely find different discounts for the insurance. But this should not be the decisive factor while choosing a good company, in my opinion. There is a review of the best companies on Pet Insurance - Compare The Best Pet Insurance Plans, and you read it and see which are the best. It helped me to make the right choice between a big number of companies, and it should be helpful for you as well.


----------

